
Redditor works out which generation of satellite took surveillance image of Iran - fnord77
https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/cxmfjd/president_trump_tweets_sensitive_surveillance/eymf0w0/
======
JamesCoyne
Or rather, "Redditor works out which generation of US spy satellite took
pics..."

This twitter thread explains evidence for exactly which satellite took the
picture.

[https://twitter.com/cgbassa/status/1167578706379988992](https://twitter.com/cgbassa/status/1167578706379988992)

~~~
fnord77
wouldn't fit in the title :)

------
daenz
Interesting fact: one of the powers of the President is to declassify
basically anything at any time, without any process, merely by revealing it
[0]

0\. [https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2017/may...](https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2017/may/16/james-risch/does-president-have-ability-
declassify-anything-an/)

~~~
bashallah
Yes, but simply posting it to twitter is not considered declassifying.

~~~
qubex
I don’t know enough about the legalities of the matter to agree or disagree
with your statement, but I’m pretty sure that this event will cause the law to
be either amended, superseded, or simply broaden the definitions of whatever
premises are said to apply.

------
sitkack
What is depressing is that 4/5th of the HSTs are used for surveillance instead
of science.

~~~
coolspot
Hubble was built out of leftovers from spy satellites.

Without those 4 there would be no 5th.

~~~
bradknowles
I’ve always wondered why the mirror was slightly out of whack on it, and why
the astronauts had to “give it glasses” to fix that problem.

------
gonesilent
USA 224

